# Caliban made it past 1k !!!



## SDLX Master

*I just realized you entered the four-digit posting and I felt it only right to say Gratzz. *
*  Keep them coming, dear!  *​


----------



## Caliban

Thanks SDLX!!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades por tus primeros mil.
Saludos
Silvia


----------



## Caliban

Muchas gracias Silvia


----------



## bibliolept

¡Caliban, felicidades!

Saludod,
bibliolept, aprendiz de Baalberith


----------



## Caliban

Gracias bibliolept,
Saludos de Perú


----------



## Tampiqueña

_* ¡Muchas felicidades Caliban! *_​ 

*Esto amerita un brindis y un pastel grande para que alcance para todos .*​ 
*Un abrazo desde México hasta Perú *​


----------



## Priss

Felicidades Cliban!  Siempre da gusto encontrarte por acá. Gracias por las excelentes respuestas, y por ser tan amable con nosotros


----------



## Caliban

Tampiquena y Priss,
¡Que lindas! muchas gracias por los saludos y el cariño. Priss, es siempre un placer poder ayudarte 
¡Saludos a Cuenca y México lindo!
Caliban


----------



## fsabroso

Vaya Caliban, 

Lo lograste rápido, mis respetos y saludos, es grato tenerte en los foros.

Muchas Felicidades por tus primeros mil 

fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## Caliban

Fsabroso,
¡Gracias a tí por ayudarme siempre con mis dudas tan raras! y gracias por las felicitaciones 

Caliban


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡¡¡Hola Caliban, felicitaciones!!!

¡De veras que avanzas rápido, eh! ¡Eres una forera muy activa!  Pero lo más importante no es la cantidad, sino la calidad de tus mensajes. Me alegra mucho que hayas pasado tu primer K ¿se siente bien, verdad? y espero que sigas acompañándonos y ayudándonos a todos nosotros los demás foreros aquí en el WR.

Un pequeño presente para mi paisana... 

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades Caliban.
Bienvenida al club de los Milenarios,
(de posts, no de años).

Enhorabuena.*


----------



## Caliban

Erasmo, muchas gracias por tus saludos y las lindas flores  (y toda tu ayuda). Me encanta WR y espero seguir recibiendo tan buena ayuda como hasta ahora, así como colaborando en lo que puedo también. ¡Gracias!

Kibramoa, agradezco tus saludos...y gracias por la bienvenida al club


----------

